# 2006 Jetta 2.5L - EPC and Check Engine Lights On



## Lujke (Jun 28, 2011)

My 2006 Jetta with 80.000 miles had its EPC and Check Engine Light come on last week. Took it to AutoZone, they gave me two diagnostic codes P0322 and P0106

P0322
Definition: Ignition engine speed input circuit no signal
Explanation: Open or short circuit condition
Probable Cause: 1. Poor electrical connection
2. Faulty CKP sensor

P0106
Definition: Manifold absolute pressure (MAP) /barometric pressure circuit range/performance
Explanation: Large vacuum leak on engine
Probable Cause: 1. Poor electrical connection
2. Faulty MAP/BARO sensor

Check Engine light is on all the time, EPC light comes on after driving for a while. Car sputters/misfires and then loses power and does not go over 3000 rpm. It's also loud when stopped (at red lights) and died on me once at a red light. I was able to restart it but it took longer than usual.

Left it at the dealer's this morning. Everything I read online led me to think it was a crankshaft position sensor issue but dealer called saying they think CAM adjuster needs replaced. (which might end up costing me a grand).

I found this thread from 2 years ago (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4367971-Jetta-dies-at-redlight....code-P0322) and PM'd the poster because it sounded exactly like what I had. I thought maybe there are more people who had the same problem or familiar with it. I'd really appreciate any input/ideas/recommendations from you guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jan 14, 2011)

I did a quick write up of this procedure. 

I was getting the following codes at about 90,000 miles:

2 Faults Found: 
000802 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal 
P0322 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

I fixed the code by going to the dealer and picking up what they called the crankshaft position sensor. I know when I was investigating this I was trying to figure out what the difference was between the engine speed sensor, crankshaft position sensor, and the camshaft position sensor. The engine speed sensor and crankshaft sensor are the same thing. The camshaft position sensor is different. 

The part number for the crankshaft position sensor is 07K-906-433-B and it lists for $63.03.

Here you can see the location of the sensor.










Here you can see the two fasteners holding it in. 










There are two tie down points for the cable. Be careful with the metal one, it will stay on the old sensor and you'll think you lost it. 










This is where the harnes connects. Remove it from it's bracket and disconnect.










Two photos of the sensor. 



















Installation is the reverse of removal.


----------



## mbaker33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Where is this sensor located? I have the same problem over the past few days. Is there any other method to eliminate the sensor as the issue? Were there other symptoms? Seems like the EPC light is very generic in most cases.


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jan 14, 2011)

mbaker33 said:


> Where is this sensor located? I have the same problem over the past few days. Is there any other method to eliminate the sensor as the issue? Were there other symptoms? Seems like the EPC light is very generic in most cases.


You have to scan the car to find out if it's this. The sensor is located in the front of the car on the engine, check out the pics.


----------

